# Où acheter ?



## Slizz (20 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite changer mon iPhone 7 pour une question pratique : la batterie est moindre que celle du XS et les photos du XS seront parfaite pour mon voyage à l'étranger + le goût du changement.

Sauf que je suis étudiant donc un petit salaire (je ne peux dépenser 1200€ d’un coup je trouve cela trop)

Je souhaite donc acheter mon iPhone en plusieurs fois, sauf qu’apple Propose soir 6 ou 12 ou 24 mois ce que je trouve trop.

J’ai donc regardé pour paiement en 3 fois à la Fnac par exemple.

Mais.... en l’achetanr Chez Apple j’ai 2 ans de garantie chez eux, alors qu’avec la Fnac 1 an Apple et 1 an Fnac, ça m’embete Un peu car la deuxième année si un défaut de fabrication apparaît je risque de galerer avec la Fnac.

Quelqu’un a un avis sur la question ?


----------



## moderno31 (20 Avril 2019)

Hello
C'est vraiment étonnant tout ce qu'on est prêt à faire pour avoir un téléphone qui coute une blinde.... Etudiant tu as dis....
Essaie Amazon, ils font du 10x sans frais mais pas sur tous les produits je crois.

Les photos du iPhone 7 seront bien aussi.
https://www.amazon.fr/b?node=142589...&pf_rd_p=180ae7af-eb56-4ed5-93d6-38a485b0732f


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2019)

Bonsoir,
Apple propose aussi des paiements en plusieurs fois , mais je vous conseils de bien réfléchir , moi je garderais l'iPhone 7


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Avril 2019)

Quand on veut se débarrasser de son chien, on l'accuse de la rage !


----------



## Slizz (20 Avril 2019)

A vrai dire je ne suis pas si pressé que ça, si je dois attendre j’attendrais.

Après là où j’hésite C’est vraiment au niveau de la garantie, entre 2 ans Apple et 1 an fnac/ 1 an Apple 

Je voulais savoir si quelqu’un avait déjà acheté autre qu’en Apple store et pas eu de problème la deuxième année de garantie par exemple à la fnac


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2019)

J'ai souvent acheté chez Orange dans le cadre d'un renouvellement de forfait et j'ai jamais eu de soucis , mais je préfère faire un achat chez Apple . Si vous pouvez attendre , faite des économies pour votre futur achat


----------



## Slizz (20 Avril 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai souvent acheté chez Orange dans le cadre d'un renouvellement de forfait et j'ai jamais eu de soucis , mais je préfère faire un achat chez Apple . Si vous pouvez attendre , faite des économies pour votre futur achat



J’ai des économies mais je ne veux pas débourser 1200€ d’un coup, je trouve ça relativement cher (même si la vente de mon iPhone 7 me rapportera 150-200€)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2019)

Slizz a dit:


> J’ai des économies mais je ne veux pas débourser 1200€ d’un coup, je trouve ça relativement cher (même si la vente de mon iPhone 7 me rapportera 150-200€)


 
C'est un achat plaisir et cela demande toujours réflexion


----------



## Slizz (20 Avril 2019)

Du coup, une préférence niveau enseigne ? Fnac, Darty, Boulanger, ... ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2019)

Slizz a dit:


> Du coup, une préférence niveau enseigne ? Fnac, Darty, Boulanger, ... ?



Oui , Apple


----------



## Angie4764 (22 Avril 2019)

Du coup, je vais offrir à ma fille le meme pour son anniversaire et je pensais en prendre un *reconditionné par apple* sur blackmarket. Est ce un bon plan à votre avis? je ne réussis pas à trouver des avis sur le reconditionné par apple de blackmarket.
Merçi encore et encore


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2019)

J'ai acheté un iPhone SE récemment sur BackMarket, bien sur j'ai vérifié toutes les infos  de l'iPhone une fois reçu avec les diverses applis citées.
Bon rien d'anormal, il est en bonne santé, donc bien reconditionné...
Satisfait pour ma part de ce site et en plus il m'ont repris l'ancien SE avec l'écran explosé.
Site très Pro.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> J'ai acheté un iPhone SE récemment sur BackMarket, bien sur j'ai vérifié toutes les infos  de l'iPhone une fois reçu avec les diverses applis citées.
> Bon rien d'anormal, il est en bonne santé, donc bien reconditionné...
> Satisfait pour ma part de ce site et en plus il m'ont repris l'ancien SE avec l'écran explosé.
> Site très Pro.



Merci de cette information


----------



## moderno31 (23 Avril 2019)

Pareil je partirais sur un modèle reconditionné. Rapport-qualité-prix cela me semble plus adapté... Plus ça va et plus ça coute cher !!! Faut arrêter le système "vache à lait". Je mets une coque slim + un film protecteur = GO pour 5 ans d'usages


----------

